# Marc Beanie Hat by Marc Jacobs- Love it or hate it?



## jdepp_84 (Aug 6, 2007)

Price: $168

Okay this is cute, but the price



I think I can just find a Roxy one for like $10.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd wear it, in the wintertime of couse. With a cute coat/long jacket and a long solid scarf. Not wrapped around my neck just hanging over my shoulders.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd pass... i don't like the poof at the back.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't like it at all.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 7, 2007)

Not so much...


----------



## MindySue (Aug 7, 2007)

it's goofy


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 7, 2007)

Ewww!!


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol I kinda like it... Price tag not so much.


----------



## LYZADORA (Aug 8, 2007)

hmmmm.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 8, 2007)

I could knit you one better than that for 5 bucks!


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 8, 2007)

i'd skip this one


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

hate it, she look retarded


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 15, 2007)

umm no way, would make u head look way big in that, reminds me of a hate my pop wears lo


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 15, 2007)

That beanie is extremely ugly.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 15, 2007)

Nah, skip it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't like it.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't like it either.

*Babyangel*


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

i agree with (almost) everyone else.


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 5, 2007)

i don't like it at all


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't like it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

NOt for me.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

we use to wear it in the army its great! but I would'nt wear it in real life


----------

